# Tri Tip



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Grilled some Tri-Tip on my "new to me " grill.
Came out a little on the rare side, it was still kind of frozen in the middle 
I put the rest of Ddog's rub on it, took it off 130ish.
Man I love this stuff :grin: 













Sideshow to follow #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

That is on "the rare side".  I'd eat it. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That is on "the rare side".  I'd eat it. =D>


I did :!:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for saving me some. :-X


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Mooooo!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did :!:  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 2, 2006)

The streaming video Puff sent me showed the meat still having a pulse...Looks good to me!! =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks good Puff wish I could get me so Tri Tip in this area...


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The streaming video Puff sent me showed the meat still having a pulse...Looks good to me!! =P~


Everybody is allways complaining about the slideshows  

It was pretty rare  
But tasty as hell :grin:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 2, 2006)

I said DAMN!!!!!!!!! *thumbs up* Great jobbie! That last pic...MMMMMMMM

Well, I think it is perfect.  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 2, 2006)

Well done! =D>   I mean rare done!
That is the way I like it ! My wifey and kiddies almost have to have it look like a charcoal bricettte.


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Well done! =D>   I mean rare done!
> That is the way I like it ! My wifey and kiddies almost have to have it look like a charcoal *bricettte*.


A what?!?!?!?   =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't use em so I have no idea how to spell it


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I don't use em so I have no idea how to spell it


Just mess'n with ya Hornet.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2006)

That's how I like mine. YUM !
Looks great Puff. =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rip it's horns off, wipe it's a$$ and throw it on a plate.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice Puff! Sure am glad there wasn't a slideshow!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2006)

That's a perfect doneness Puffster!  All you need is a quick sear on each side!   =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> That's a perfect doneness Puffster!  All you need is a quick sear on each side!   =D>


Now there's a thought.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Puff! Sure am glad there wasn't a slideshow!


 :wwnn:


----------

